# build your own servo point motor



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

came across this video on youtube, including a list of parts used ..


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate to have tho 'engineer' all of that if you have dozens of turnouts. 
No thanks...........


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

Found this on Aliexpess... might be worth adapting, or trying...


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

Ment to add... the actuator is $1.12 Cdn


----------

